# How does one clean the Martin's cages?



## GerbilGuru (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi All!

I am thinking about getting two to three rats, and am at the buying the cage stage. I am trying to decide between one of the Martins - 680 or 690 - and a Critter Nation one story. The attraction of the CN is that the doors open wide for cleaning - but it takes up a lot of real estate and is super heavy! The Martins seem more manageable, but I can't figure out how to access the whole bottom floor of the cage. Does the whole cage lift off the pan? Or can you access it only through the little door on the side? (I thought I would get the flip top feature, as well.)

In short - how easy are the Martin's to clean? I want to be able to get all the pee out and disinfect it periodically with just wipes and bleach spray - I can't haul it upstairs to the shower.

I spent much of yesterday reading the cage thread on this forum and those are the questions I was left with.

Thanks very much! This seems to be a great forum!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't own a Martin's (Petco Rat Manor), but I believe you lift it right off the pan.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Also make sure to use a safe spray when cleaning! Harsh fumes can hurt rats. Clorox anywhere is one of the sprays safe around pets. I also clean with water + vinegar to do daily wipe downs of the bottom but you can use that for the weekly cleanings too.


----------



## GerbilGuru (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks! I had already zeroed in on the Chlorox Anywhere - we use that for the kitchen surfaces humans use, too! Vinegar and water is a good suggestion too. The acidity cuts the ammonia in urine fairly well. (I use vinegar on the dogs when they get skunk sprayed, as well.)


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey! That's exciting you are getting into rats once again. So am I! So I'm equally as excited. The R-690 is definitely not recommended. There is not enough room for one rat, let alone two or three. The base pan of the R-690 is 14" x 24". Fourteen inches is a little over the size of a full grown male rat, from tip to tail. The R-680 is a good choice for two rats, since it has a wide pan. But it may be a little snug for three rats, especially if they don't get along the best. I would recommend the R-695, it's basically a foot bigger than the R-680, but has an entire full floor in the middle. This is the best choice of cage if you want extra space for extra rats. C: And why not give them more room to run, even with two rats? It has the same footprint as the R-680 and R-685. Just a little taller, and a tiny bit more money.

You can also order their cages with a slide out base pan (without wire floor). Just drop them an email, they have the most excellent, friendly customer service. And are willing to go the extra mile. 

^_^ I hope you take my advice.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml
Always use a cage calculator to make sure it's big enough for the amount of rats!


----------



## GerbilGuru (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, all! I didn't realize that pan dimensions were so important. I did run all the higher number martin's through the rat calculator and they were all ok.

By the time I pay for and ship an R685 or 695, I may as well get a 1 story CN - it's actually cheaper! ($140 with free shipping from Pet Street Mall). It's just that the CN is pretty heavy - about 50 pounds. The 680 is only 30 pounds, but it's still more expensive, at $165 with shipping.

I guess I'll just have to get used to a new piece of furniture!


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

^ Luckily the Critter Nation has wheels! But it is super heavy, you definitely wouldn't want to be carrying it anywhere! I really like mine though and it is super easy to clean, I also got mine w/ free shipping while it was on sale and it was so worth the money, I didn't want to get a cage that I would end up regretting/ that would be hard to clean & hang things up in, I haven't regretted my choice for a minute! and people are always commenting on what a nice cage it is


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a Martins Cage 680, for my two boys... I don't think I'd put three rats in there, but my two fatties have enough room. 

I absolutely love the cage! Although, my dream is to have more rats, & a double-unit CN someday, but my Martins Cage is perfect right now. It's worth the money for sure. 

The top wired part of the cage completely separates from the pan. 

Here's how I clean it... 

Everyday, multiple times a day, I spot clean... So I transfer any feces that's on the floor of their cage & put it in their litter box (since they're still learning to potty train). I then wipe down all the floors with natural baby wipes to pick up any pee puddles & any other messes they make. Doing this everyday helps keep smells down. My boys live in my small room with me, so it's important to spot clean everyday.

Once a week I do a more intensive cleaning... This involves removing all toys, & replacing hammocks & beds with fresh ones, & put the used ones in the laundry. Then I get a rag with natural cleanser, wipe down all the floors, sides, & corners... I'll admit, getting into the corners of the Martins Cage is a bit difficult, but it's not a big deal. It's easier to put the cage on the floor, separate the top from the bottom pan, & tip the wired cage over on it's side to reach into the bottom corners. Then I just dry everything with another rag & put it back together. 

Once a month I do a deep cleaning... This involves separating the pan from the wire top and individually cleaning the pieces in the bathtub. I wipe everything with vinegar. Then I let the pieces sit under a hot shower until the vinegar's all rinsed off... Lastly, I dry the pieces, put them back together, & I'm done. 

Hope that helps  

Here's a picture of my cage if you want to see how you can set it up...

Right now I'm temporarily just using plastic kitchen drawer liners, since it's easy to wipe down, but I'll be buying some reptile tank liners at the end of the week, because I don't like having my boys stepping in puddles of pee... but you can get an idea of what you can do with the 680... I still have enough room to buy more toys to hang in their cage...


----------



## GerbilGuru (Feb 25, 2013)

thank you, Ratazana! that's just the sort of info I was looking for!


----------



## Silentbob (Feb 6, 2013)

Ratazana,

I really dig the layout of your cage! If you don't mind me asking - are the fabric hut, swing, and sleeping bag handmade? I'm not exactly tailoring inclined, and trying to find how/where to get some of these little perks for my girls (and maybe a new cage with some boys).


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I know you mentioned not being able to do this, but I just pick mine up and stick it in the shower (winter, or bad weather) or pick it up and put it outside of the patio with a bucket of warm water with a splash of vinegar and a brush (summer, or good weather).


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Silentbob said:


> Ratazana,
> 
> I really dig the layout of your cage! If you don't mind me asking - are the fabric hut, swing, and sleeping bag handmade? I'm not exactly tailoring inclined, and trying to find how/where to get some of these little perks for my girls (and maybe a new cage with some boys).


Thank you!

The swing is handmade, as well is the purple corner hammock on the lower level. I made the hammock by fringe-tying, no sewing required... I posted a topic about it, as well as a tutorial link here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....ge-accessories.-I-bought-everything-for-14.00!

As for the little tent & sleeping bag, I purchased those from an Etsy user: Teddy & Friends. I bought a small hammock, a tent, and the sleeping bag for less than $25, I believe. It's great, my rats love them, & they're perfectly made. But I'm currently on the mission to learn how to use a sewing machine so that I can make my own. Apparently it shouldn't be too hard. 

EDIT: Teddy & Friends did a custom order for me. I asked her specifically for a floral fabric, & she went out & bought it for me. Which is AWESOME!

and *GerbilGuru*, you're welcome!


----------

